# Got my order



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

wooohoo, placed my order quite late yesterday and never expected it so soon, came first thing today, excellent service, and brilliant products
thx mate

shaun


----------



## Zorba_the_greek (Nov 9, 2005)

My god man are you stocking up for a 3rd wolrd war lol!!!


----------



## Zorba_the_greek (Nov 9, 2005)

P.S.

what is it with that cat of yours......does it like sniffing and getting high on the products lol


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

yeh think so, got the new soft pakshak drying towels too, hmm very nice


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

the cat is a pain in the ****, its into everything, its hard to get a picture with her not in it, oh and moments later she knocked the box over sending the polysterine balls all over


----------



## Zorba_the_greek (Nov 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

is youe wife in need of a new coat???


----------

